# Cribs and cradles.



## beater82 (Apr 29, 2007)

Well, she's pregnant.:icon_smile:


Even better, with twins.(GOD help me.)

Soooooo, I figure it would be cool to make my babies a cool double crib and/or some cradles. My concern is on the possible, unforeseen safety hazards that might come up with building these things. So, any info, pics, advice, etc. would be greatly appreciated. As far as tools I have all the basic carpenter stuff (Table saw, CM saw, jig saw, router, biscuit joiner, etc.) but I don't have a lathe. If I pull this off my wife will hate me less in her hormonal state of mind. Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

*Cribs*

Rockler has a pretty good plan and hardware kit for a standard crib. You can view the results on my website www.crookedlittletree.com

Couple of points required some improvement and a few of the instructions sounded like they started in French, were translated to Mandarin Chinese, translated to Iroquos, translated to Viet Namese which was then naturally translated to standard English.

Typical.

Ed

P.S.
Congratulations on the great news. Best of luck and hang on. Enjoy the ride, it will be a hellbender for about 26 years, then all smooth sailing.


----------



## bob4814 (Dec 12, 2006)

*Consumer Product Safety Commission*

Check out the Consumer Product Safety Commission website. They have specs for cribs that will help with your design. One of those specs says no railings on head or foot board. They must be solid panels.

Post some pics when you're done.


----------



## Dbriski (Aug 17, 2007)

I recently finished a Cherry Cradle for my sister's first. You can see a lot of pictures of the whole progress and a sketchup schematic on my website. 
http://www.briskibusiness.com/woodworking/InProgress.aspx 

David


----------



## BULLHART (Oct 30, 2006)

Congrats!


----------

